# European mount - My son's blackbuck



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I finally finished doing the european mount for my son's black buck. I think it turned out pretty well. It was a lot harder than the whitetail and axis I have done.


----------



## BirdDog25 (Oct 24, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Very nice, great job.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

He looks good,nice job


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Looks good to me, surely you removed the horns from the core, then replaced, if not you'll be doing again no dought.....WW


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

looks very good


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice job!!


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> Looks good to me, surely you removed the horns from the core, then replaced, if not you'll be doing again no dought.....WW


What do you mean?

J/K, I did remove, scrubbed out wet, packed with salt, let dry out for about 2 months, removed salt, brushed dry. THen, sprayed light adhevise into each hollow, filled with insecticide dust, shook out, then epoxied back on the bone spurs. Think that will do it? :smile:


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is awesome! I think it looks great!!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats, looks good.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

jig said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> J/K, I did remove, scrubbed out wet, packed with salt, let dry out for about 2 months, removed salt, brushed dry. THen, sprayed light adhevise into each hollow, filled with insecticide dust, shook out, then epoxied back on the bone spurs. Think that will do it? :smile:


Yea that'll work, reason I asked is I've had to redo a cpl, PE-EEUUU, we never used salt tho (Borax), also used 'bondo' to reattach to 3"stubs....WW


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I read a lot online about doing this since this was my first one not on a deer. Getting the horns off was my biggest concern, but they just twisted off after about a week (and PE-EEUUU is right!). I also read bugs can eventually get inside the horns since they are just hardened hair, so I put the dust inside. 

But the biggest surprise was the flesh on the skull. I always just cut away the flesh I can, then soak in a bucket for a few months. Always comes out perfectly clean on deer. But the antelope flesh would not completely rot away, and there was still a lot of fat. After way more soak time than usual, I still had to boil it, twice, and then pick a bunch with a dental tool. But its worth it, and my son was pretty happy.


----------

